# Shade garden



## LivinGreen (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone got some suggestions for growing any veggies or herbs in 3/4 shade? Tried above ground produce but couldnt eben get lettuce or radishes to go. Any ideas?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

We have radishes, carrots, onions and garlic doing well in a shady area. They get direct sunlight for a few hours in the morning (at the foot of a retaining wall) and shade the rest of the day. My wife also planted Ginger and Yams there as well, but I haven't looked at them lately.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Try raised garden beds. I did this year and they are prolific! Unbelievable!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Garlic is very wilty from heat... might try misters for cooling.

Sweet potatoes are doing great!


----------

